# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  List ways to do telekinesis.

## ninja9578

Go ahead.

I always try imagining a force field between my hand and the object.

----------


## priestofmyownchurch

Think of the object as a part of you, and that it'll move just as easily as you can move your fingers.

Or imagine your energy penetrating every cell/atom of the target and overflowing out.

----------


## roland3tr

I just move my hand and think that I have the power. Thinking about Sylar also helps.  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

It always feels like magnetism to me.  Like when you feel two magnets repel eachother.

----------


## Hukif

Make contact with object (visual contact is most common), infuse energy to it, move that energy with the mind and the object shall do the same! Or thats how I do it lol

----------


## DuB

Use the Force. Seriously.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It always feels like magnetism to me.  Like when you feel two magnets repel eachother.



(almost) Exactly what I was going to say. It's a lot like magnetism to me, too. I will focus on the object, and either push or pull it in a certain direction, as if there was a magnetic force drawing it to - or repelling it from - my focal point.

----------


## Iamerik

Gravity Gun  ::D:

----------


## Shift

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4tktarZIKg That's probably one of the best ones!  ::D: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SofPWHnCqiw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9_o3htdK_M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz4H1rrCT7w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiL31ZBxoy8 (think big!!  ::D: )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5icdXZ4h-TU (I can't find those individual scenes, unfortuantely  :Sad: )

Yea I'm an X-Men fan  :boogie:

----------


## Abra

I do nothing special for just moving things. It's as easy and nonthinkable as drag 'n drop on a computer.

----------


## seeker28

My telekenisis style is changing.  I used to have to put a lot of effort into it and use gestures (hold out my hand, move my hand, etc).  Now I simply look at the object and move it.  I don't think about what I am doing or how I am doing it, I just do it.  Is much easier.

Plus it impresses DCs more when I'm not grunting and waving my arms around to get a chair to float.  :wink2:

----------


## Iamerik

> Plus it impresses DCs more when I'm not grunting and waving my arms around to get a chair to float.



And less embarrassing when it fails  ::D:

----------


## maxxwell_101

i just kinda point and wave

----------


## jereb

pull a harry potter, "Winged Levitato," or somethng

----------


## seeker28

> And less embarrassing when it fails



 :Oops:  So true!  ::lol::

----------


## Shift

> pull a harry potter, "Winged Levitato," or somethng



'Wingardium Leviosa", I don't think I'll ever forget that one, the scene in the movie was _so_ obnoxious  ::roll::  lol That's a good idea, though!

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Not levioSA!

----------


## Shift

> Not levioSA!



bahhhhhhhhhhhh  ::doh::

----------


## Higurashi

I just extend my hand towards whatever I want moved, and it moves. I've only done it once though, and so I don't exactly remember whether or not I could feel energy going from myself to the object. I just extended my hand toward the tree and it ripped from the ground and fell where i threw it.

...

o.o

----------


## Ahhchuu

telekenesis was the first and easiest thing i did. i just commanded objects to move. think counciously for example tree fall down. and it falls down

----------


## jimmie

I've done Telekinesis quite a few ways.  My very first attempt was on a sewing machine, and it didn't move until I looked away.  I just wanted it to move somewhere, it wouldn't move, I looked away, and it moved.
    My second attempt was on a shovel, and I had to imagine it at it's destination, then blur the real one with the imagined one (across the distance between them, and then it would move.
    My third attempt was lifting a glass of water.  I had to have the whole of the glass in my mind (I had to really feel the whole glass), then I could move it easily.
    Then I had tons of telekinesis dreams moving objects that way.  My next experience, though, was moving a pile of leaves.  I could move a single leaf, or the whole pile, and anything that wasn't a leaf wouldn't get moved with the pile.  It was like where I created a conceptual division, I determined what would and wouldn't move.  I could grasp a pile of leaves as one object, but a pile of leaves and a pad of paper would be two separate objects.
    And my next experience was trying to levitate too objects at once.  I had to quickly switch from one to the other, like juggling, to keep them both up.  But the more I practiced, the faster I got, until I didn't even notice myself swapping between them.
    And finally I dreamed that if you wanted to learn Telekinesis in real life, it is better to start with something made of glass because glass is supposedly more receptive??  At least, my dream thought it would be the easiest to get the proper focus on.  My first "real" or full control telekinesis dream was also with a glass, as shown above.
     -Jim

----------


## mustbe18

I just put my hands out and expect what I want to happen and it hapens.
Like if I want to lift something up I'll put my hand out and squeze my hand and move my hand up while looking at the object and it works.

----------


## spockman

I start vibrating my whole body, slowly transfer the vibrations to my hand, and then project the energy out to the object. It then vibrates as I lift it. It feels really cool and transdescent.

----------


## Euthanatos

There is no spoon...

----------


## Caradon

I reach out with my mind, grab hold of the object, and move it any which way. I also use it on myself.  :smiley:  And, I have used it to make DC's do what I want them to.

----------


## lucid4sho

When I am lucid I have to use energy in my legs and chest that I mentally focus on an object, then I can think of what I want it to do. If I can't produce the energy then it doesn't work, i have to use the same energy in different ways to do any power.

----------


## Kreature

Psi-ops style is my favorite. I played that game so much, that when I try to do it in my dreams, it works just like in the game, which makes it insanely easy to levitate objects or people.

*100th Post!*

----------


## RadiantZeal

For me, my ability to do telekinesis is all determined by how substantial and vivid the dream is. The more life-like it feels, the more difficult it is; my mind tries to tell me it is impossible because even though it knows I'm dreaming, it still seems like I'm awake (to my mind, or my minds senses).
When the dream isn't very vivid, it is really easy; expect it to move and it moves.
However, when it is more vivid, I actually have to draw from my inner core, and let the energy or force permeate the item in question, or surround the item in question, and move it that way. I can actually feel the energy, and it seems that it can be done in real life as well as long as I can tap into that same energy. I know exactly what it feels like, and how to draw upon it, but my mind in the real world still has that disbelief and feeling of impossibility, and therefore the lack of expectancy.

I find that the size of the object matters as well in vivid dreams. You need to draw upon a lot more of that energy reserve, and your mind likes to say that the bigger the object, the harder it is to move. I want to see If I can move something as large as a house in the vivid dreams.
My skill has reached the point where I can handle many objects at once, but my focus has to be divided, and so the larger the objects, the less I can move at once. And when I move small objects, I can do it with my mind alone, or by pointing and moving my finger like a conductor, but with a large object, I actually have to stretch out my hand or see two hands to direct a larger flow of energy from myself to the object.

----------


## NeoSioType

it helps to make a humming sound in your head. That way it makes it feel like your actually doing something.

----------


## Zeno

> Think of the object as a part of you, and that it'll move just as easily as you can move your fingers.
> 
> Or imagine your energy penetrating every cell/atom of the target and overflowing out.



priestofmyownchurch has the basic method of doing telekinesis

----------


## chronostear

I try to think of what I want to object to do like if I want it to move it toward me I think "move toward me" and I try to pull with my mind. I have yet to move anything. For those of you who have, do you find that it is best to just find a way that you are comfortable doing it and just keep trying?

----------


## Shift

> I try to think of what I want to object to do like if I want it to move it toward me I think "move toward me" and I try to pull with my mind. I have yet to move anything. For those of you who have, do you find that it is best to just find a way that you are comfortable doing it and just keep trying?



Generally, in my experience, so long as you truly believe that it's going to work, it will do the trick in a lucid dream. So if there's a way that you are comfortable with and you really like, just keep practicing and reminding yourself that it's YOUR lucid dream and that it's YOUR mind and that YOU want it to work, and that it WILL work because there's no reason it shouldn't. Always does the trick for me  :wink2:  Try to stabilize and make sure that you're very lucid and you understand what that means.

----------


## Vanota

I've never had an issue with this in LD's. In fact, it's one of the few things I can actually do  :Sad:  flying, teleportation, and even dreamscape creation still elude me. 

When I first started (this still helps if I'm having issues), I didn't just reach my hand out and wave it around. 100% success was when I began to curl my fingers in, as if "gripping" the object from a distance. That locks in complete control.

----------


## TheMoon

> My telekenisis style is changing.  I used to have to put a lot of effort into it and use gestures (hold out my hand, move my hand, etc).  Now I simply look at the object and move it.  I don't think about what I am doing or how I am doing it, I just do it.  Is much easier.



Yeah this is what i have always done, I just move it lol.





> Plus it impresses DCs more when I'm not grunting and waving my arms around to get a chair to float.



hahaha, they look at you like, wth are you doing, you don't need to do all that  ::D:

----------


## Zezarict

I'm bringin' this thread back!!!

I levitate things from each of my fingers and it is really cool!

----------


## Thatguynextdoor

I just do what I do to land tricks skating, picture the object at the final destination and hold that thought, the rest just falls into place  :smiley:

----------


## Serenity

I'm kind of boring, if I'm pushing something backwards, i just push my hand outwards (flat palm) and it seems to work. I'm not generally successful in getting things to come to me!

----------


## Kraftwerk

If your a gamer like me, I would use the HL2 gravity gun, or perhaps the Bioshock telekinesis plasmid... Besides gaming ways... I odn't know :p

----------


## Serenity

> If your a gamer like me, I would use the HL2 gravity gun, or perhaps the Bioshock telekinesis plasmid... Besides gaming ways... I odn't know :p



I am a gamer, but I really only play the Final Fantasy series, Warcraft and Aion (for right now).

I was thinking maybe I could bring in something like the Schwartz from Spaceballs next time  :tongue2:  Cos then I would hear Yogurt's voice telling me "You don't need the stupid ring! I got it out of a Crackerjacks box!"

Right...

----------


## Mzzkc

Just do it?

I can't even describe how I do it anymore. It's just second nature now.

----------


## Noogah

In my dreams, I like doing things dramatically.

I close my eyes, and breath for a minute. You know, Naruto styled...like before someone is going to perform some amazing taijutsu.

I open my eyes, and force my hand forward with an intent look on my face. I take an epic stance, and overdo everything.

Instead of just letting the leaves fall, I make them blow into a whirlwind.

That's theoretical anyhow. I don't lucid dream enough tto actually say how I do telekinesis in dreams. By the way, in telekinesis, do you annuciate the KIN or the E before ISIS?

I've heard both.

----------


## Serenity

Err... I always say "telekin E sis"

----------

